#  > Geral >  > Análises Técnicas >  >  Rádio Mimosa ou Rocket ac

## Rafa100

Boa noite Amigos!
Estou com uma baita dúvida, preciso fechar um ptp com 24km e preciso de passar pelo menos 80megas hoje tenho no lugar dois discos aquário de 30 db com radio apc5m que passa cerca de 30 35 megas de um lado tem poluição cidade grande do outro é bem tranquilo.
Por favor me ajudem com mais essa 
É desde já obrigado pela atenção de todos!

----------


## TheGodfather

Se vc só consegue passar isso com apc 5m então não vai passar mais pq é Rocket AC, que inclusive precisa de mais sinal que n, aliás, muito mais sinal. tenho um ptp aqui com apc 5m em 15km e passo 80~85 com duas dish de 30. Reveja seu ptp, ou está mal configurado ou obstruído.

----------


## JonasMT

Tente antes rb912 passava tranquilo 150mb em 46km

----------


## Rafa100

TheGodfather em 15km tranquilo só meu caso sao 10 km a mais e quanto a interferência como está o seu enlace?

----------


## Rafa100

Jonas e a questão de interferência como está no seu caso é que disco utiliza?

----------


## JonasMT

Interferencia media, rocket dish 34dbi!

----------


## TheGodfather

> TheGodfather em 15km tranquilo só meu caso sao 10 km a mais e quanto a interferência como está o seu enlace?


Noise floor em -94 -96 no AP e -100 no STATION. Entendo que seu enlace tenha 10km a mais, mas acho que não justifica essa banda tão baixa. Qual seus níveis de ruído aí? Antes de comprar um par de mimosa (que não são nada baratos), pq vc n faz como o amigo acima falou? Coloca um par de 912 e verifique se melhora, depois opte por antenas da algcom (as blindadas), uma coisa é certa, mesmo que vc não chegue aos 90mb (o que acho bem difícil), as antenas servirão para rádios ac tbm.

----------


## rafaelplis

No meu caso fui de AF5x 150 mega em 30mhz, piso de ruído muito alto, minha Antenas tudo com randômico, e tem uma antena nova da ubnt que queria testar de 23dbi pra curtas distâncias

Enviado via XT1068 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## Rafa100

Qual radio amigo?

----------


## franciskv

Se você utilizar rb 911 ou 922 passa tranquilamente 200mb desde que consiga um bom sinal um tanto longe das interferências se quiser algo mais profissional vai de mimosa 500m tranquilo rb912 passa bem até 100mb após isso tem muita oscilação na banda

Enviado via Moto G (4) usando UnderLinux App

----------


## Rafa100

Amigo franciskv que antena me recomenda um dos lados tem interferência estava pensando em usar disch ac o que vc acha?

----------


## franciskv

Alg com de 90 centímetros

Enviado via Moto G (4) usando UnderLinux App

----------

